# Router Edge guide question



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

I am plotting building one for other projects I want to make and so want to make it adjustable. However I have concerns about it racking and not being straight. Is this something I should really be worried about and what's the best way to limit / eliminate it?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I added longer fencing to the guide for one of my PC routers. Made it easier to hold the edge without racking.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm assuming what your talking about is how far away you can have you guide extend out to the edge from your router,most of my factory made guides seem to extend from 3-6" but I find when using a edge guide it becomes difficult to control much beyond 3" ,making the length of the guide a little longer(say 12") my help some. How much control you have seems to have to do with what size the base of your router is. More times than not I find your better off just clamping a straight edge to your work and using is as a guide.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Let me see if I can clarify. I want to be able to adjust how far the router bit is inset from the edge of whatever I am routing. I was thinking that a minimum distance of 1" and a maximum of 6" should be okay. My plan was to have a piece of board with 2 slots in it to mount the router to and 2nd board with screws that go through the slots to act as the adjustable "fence". 
I am worried about keeping the 2nd board at 90 degrees to the first.

Hopefully that's a bit more clear.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The typical edge guide as to long pieces of iron that contacts to you router and thumb screws that you can loosen the guide to the measurement you want,but looking around on LJs I found this one made by one of our top woodworkers, I think it might be a good way to go.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7953


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's what I think the factory edge guide looked like for a sears router.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-router-edge-guide/p-00964181000P


----------

